# Guess these guts!!



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

Took a couple of shots of this amp someone gave me. It is reported to power on but no sound and I am thinking this may be my first real repair job!! See if you can guess anything about this amp and I'll let you know soon.


----------



## jozpage (Jan 28, 2012)

Power Acoustik PS2-1200 or PS2-1400? I have one sitting in my garage blown


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

jozpage said:


> Power Acoustik PS2-1200 or PS2-1400? I have one sitting in my garage blown


Very close....Power Acoustik OVN2-1600 Gothic.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

jozpage said:


> Power Acoustik PS2-1200 or PS2-1400? I have one sitting in my garage blown


That's one hellava guess.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats a nice clean symmetrical layout on the power supply side.


----------

